# Narrow Leaf Java Fern - How To Plant?



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Now,

Need some help with "planting" narrow leaf java fern. I know it should be tied to rocks or wood but is there nay other way that you guys have added it to you tanks?

Thanks for the help.

Blessings,
Steven


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

If your driftwood is soft:

Eject a few staples from a stapler. Holding the fern in one hand, press the staple down over the roots (or the stem), pushing the points of the staple into the wood, to secure the plant.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Eric. Never thought of that.


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I second that. Staples have worked for me in the past. Never tried it like Eric said, I just used it like i was stapling something normally.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you know of any other means of planting them. For example; plastic needlepoint sheeting. Could I attach it that and bury the plastic under the substrate?

My idea for a scape includes more rock than wood and I want to tie it down and then build the rock scape around it.

Any thoughts?

Blessings,
Steven


----------



## Kirbo (Jan 8, 2007)

I attach these smaller Java ferns to logs by jamming them into crevices in the logs. I am not fussy, as long as one stays in there a plant colony will form! I also use clumps of narrow leaf Java fern to cover the bottoms of Jungle Vals in the front of the tank. I just shove them in a corner down at the root level of other plants to make these taller plants look better. I don't plant the ferns in the substrate, but they float just above it. They must love my tanks as I have a lot of these ferns all over the place. They grow into nice size mats about 4 inches across in no time and I move them around to "face down taller plants" similar to what landscapers do when they plant smaller shrubs in front of trees, etc., to improve the look of the landscape. After you move them, they may start to turn black, but soon, nice green growth will appear. Mine only get about 4 inches tall, so they are a nice plant to have. Good luck with yours!


----------

